# I really hate unfamiliar cities...need advice.



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

So, now that I'm here in Georgia with my Bella, I need to find a good trainer. She's 16 weeks old now, and I think it's time for obedience classes. So far, her socialization has been minimum. Where I live, in the woods, there are no other dogs, and very few people around. I don't know anyone here in Columbus, GA. I'm thinking a group obedience class, paired with a few private...she already knows all her basic commands.
I was thinking about taking her to a pets welcome pet store, for the socialization. It's tough out here!
I hadn't really been worried, but when we were out on our evening walk tonight, she saw a construction worker, and her fur on her back stood up. I was shocked!!! She's just a puppy, and already she's acting nervous. I need to socialize her NOW, or I know it will just get worse. If anyone has suggestions, or can recommend a trainer nearby, I'd really appreciate it!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Not to try to say that Bella doesn't need socialization, because every GSD does (!), but when Jerzey was a puppy seeing people at night would cause her to do the same thing. Even now, when she goes potty at night she's a bit more bark-y if people are around the yard than during the day... maybe because she can't see the person as well as during the day? I don't know, but I just wanted to let you know that I, personally, don't think it's too abnormal for a puppy to be a little more wary at night. I think this is especially so because Jerzey doesn't really get walked around at night and has not been socialized to that. I'm sorry but, even with a GSD, I'm not going to walk around alone at night and hope that nothing will happen. We've had too many women attacked around campus over the past 3 years for me to be that stupid.

I hope some GA people will be able to recommend a good trainer! Good luck with your search!!!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Quote:I don't know, but I just wanted to let you know that I, personally, don't think it's too abnormal for a puppy to be a little more wary at night.


It was only 7:30, and still very bright outside. I don't go out after dark, Columbus is a very, very, very dangerous city. Moreso than Atlanta even, on the ranked dangerous cities site. I think because of our location, she's getting closer to me, and more unattached from everyone else. 

Thank you. I hope we find the right trainer as well.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby Bella
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD I don't know, but I just wanted to let you know that I, personally, don't think it's too abnormal for a puppy to be a little more wary at night.
> ...


OH! Did not realize it was still light outside. Sorry. My brain still hasn't adjusted to summer time aka 8PM still = light outside.









Perhaps she is nervous because you're in a new place. I'm sure she'll warm up to the new city soon enough after being walked around, etc.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Never realzied that Columbus was that dangerous. One of the divisions of our company just built a brand new hotel in Columbus. I am not sure, but let me check with one of the owners, he has family in Columbus who may be able to help.

As for her reaction, it could be that something about him spooked her. If he was wearing a hat, an odor on him, could of been alot of things. I have learned over the past 3-1/2 years to trust Rocky's instincts. If there is a reason he doesnt like someone, there is normally a reason why.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: My Baby Bella
> ...


You're probably right. This move has been hard on everyone. My senior cat has cat herpes, NOT like people herpes, but whenever she is put in a stressful situation, she gets a respiratory infection. If left untreated, it can turn to pneumonia. She's very sensitive, it happens when we move, when a new member is added to the family, really anything out of the ordinary. I never would've left my quiet low crime subdivision, if it hadn't been important for work. Sometimes I still regret my decision...
I guess we all just need some adjustment time.








It's especially hard having to find a trainer here, but even harder to find a new vet I can trust and have total faith in like our last one.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddNever realzied that Columbus was that dangerous. One of the divisions of our company just built a brand new hotel in Columbus. I am not sure, but let me check with one of the owners, he has family in Columbus who may be able to help.
> If there is a reason he doesnt like someone, there is normally a reason why.


Oh, believe me, it's terrible. I would pay to not have to go outside after dark, even to let Bella do her business. Even during the day, I have to always watch my back. I used to spend a lot of time in Detroit for the cat rescue, the poor souls in that dump of a city, and I have been robbed at gunpoint. Now, I am extra cautious at all times. They see a tiny young girl and see it as a quick buck, meanwhile scarring me probably for the rest of my life. Columbus even ranks higher than Detroit.







Bella already makes me feel safer, if a squirrell is close to the house even, she knows and barks from inside. I will always trust my animal's instincts over my own. Anyone who says animals are stupid, is very ignorant. They kept their natural instincts, while people have slowly lost theirs due to a lack of needing them, probably. 
Thanks a lot, let me know when you talk to them!! I can't wait for puppy classes. I really want Bella to love other dogs, so when I eventually go back to MI I can take her to my favorite dog parks.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Not to bet off topic, but I have been in GA for 11 years and Dh his whole life. If possible please PM me the documentation that you are referring to regarding Columbus and Atlanta


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Columbus is notoriously bad. I spent close to a year there going through training on Fort Benning. Every weekend something was happening there. Fights, gangs, murder, rape etc. 

I have a few friends who ended up spending their enlistments there and subsequently rented apartments in town. Out of the handful I know, only one guy decided to stay there after his enlistment was up.

Why you'd want to live there is beyond me, even if your significant other were in the Army. I'd move elsewhere personally.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DorianGrayFFM
> 
> Why you'd want to live there is beyond me, even if your significant other were in the Army. I'd move elsewhere personally.


Believe me, I don't want to live here. I absolutely HATE it. I transferred for work, but I'm doing everything in my power to go back home.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Holy Cow!! I am so glad I have 5 big German Shepherds since I live in Columbus









We also have a training group... however, we meet in the evenings.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I commend you for wanting to find ways to socialize your dog realizing that without having much close by your new home, you could run into problems if you don't. I hope you find something suitable soon.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaSo, now that I'm here in Georgia with my Bella, I need to find a good trainer. She's 16 weeks old now, and I think it's time for obedience classes. So far, her socialization has been minimum. Where I live, in the woods, there are no other dogs, and very few people around. I don't know anyone here in Columbus, GA. I'm thinking a group obedience class, paired with a few private...she already knows all her basic commands.
> I was thinking about taking her to a pets welcome pet store, for the socialization. It's tough out here!
> I hadn't really been worried, but when we were out on our evening walk tonight, she saw a construction worker, and her fur on her back stood up. I was shocked!!! She's just a puppy, and already she's acting nervous. I need to socialize her NOW, or I know it will just get worse. If anyone has suggestions, or can recommend a trainer nearby, I'd really appreciate it!!!


liveing in the country isnt an excuse for not being able to socialize...take the pup into town and go for a walk. walk down the busy roads, walk down the sidewalks of strip malls, go to pet friendly stores..


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

For the OP, on a more helpful note, there is a Petco and a Petsmart that you can go to for socializing. 
Harvards K9, http://harvardsk9center.com/, out in Phenix City is quite reputable and you can do group classes for socialization.

Our training group is http://www.columbusworkingdogs.com.

There are some REALLY scary "trainers" around, so be careful with that.

An excellent vet clinic is Dr. Shannon Wylie's, http://www.doublechurchesanimalclinic.com. They are more expensive than some but very good, informed, and up-to-date.


----------

